# [Help Wanted] "Mario Kart 8 Downgrade" Homebrew MK8 for DS



## Yeniaul (Jun 18, 2015)

I would like help in making a "downgrade" of MK8 (yes, that would need new programming), and publishing and updating it.

I already have a vision of the final product:
1. All the same concepts (hang glider, etc.) (i'll settle for most)
2. (BIG MAYBE) a homebrew server
3. Relatively good graphics
4. New tracks, completely different from any others

At the moment, I cannot program DS/I family, but am trying to learn. (I know Python so this should be easier than for most others)
EDIT: I have a form for any suggestions: http://goo.gl/forms/asyORRoRA8


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 18, 2015)

This is ridiculously ambitious. I do mean truly ridiculously. My money is on this never ever happening ever.


----------



## HoboKen95 (Jun 18, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> This is ridiculously ambitious. I do mean truly ridiculously. My money is on this never ever happening ever.


thanks for supporting him... LOL


----------



## Yeniaul (Jun 18, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> This is ridiculously ambitious. I do mean truly ridiculously. My money is on this never ever happening ever.


We'll see...


----------



## HoboKen95 (Jun 18, 2015)

Yeniaul said:


> We'll see...


i will help you!
I have a flashcard to test it with after MKDS has been modified.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 18, 2015)

With this being a "vision".. Anyone offering to help really should be able to actually help. Putting out offers to test something that may never be built doesn't help with the actual development of what looks to be an insanely huge mod.


----------



## thorasgar (Jun 18, 2015)

Are you taking requests yet?   No blue shells.

3.  And how is this supposed to happen on a 3DS?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 18, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Are you taking requests yet?   No blue shells.
> 
> 3.  And how is this supposed to happen on a 3DS?


*DS


----------



## jpx86 (Jun 18, 2015)

Since you have no experience, why not try making a pong clone or something else extremely simple first.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 18, 2015)

I think porting the levels from MK7 to MKDS is a more likely possibility than remaking MK8 from basically scratch for the DS...


----------



## thorasgar (Jun 18, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> *DS


Thanks, I missed that.  

Still,  I don't know how you can get anything that could be described in any way as good graphics out of a bad display.


----------



## TecXero (Jun 18, 2015)

That would be rough. I'd start out with some simple homebrew first, maybe even look into simple modding for Mario Kart DS. That's something you should definitely work up to.


----------



## Yeniaul (Jun 24, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Are you taking requests yet?   No blue shells.
> 
> 3.  And how is this supposed to happen on a 3DS?


I like that one.
They're a little op XD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



HoboKen95 said:


> i will help you!
> I have a flashcard to test it with after MKDS has been modified.


I have a cart (almost typed kart XD) but I do need more testers, so if you want to download an early alpha afterward, that would be OK!


----------



## Vappy (Jun 24, 2015)

"I have little/no programming experience but lots of good ideas, all I need are people to volunteer to put in the hundreds of hours it'll take to turn those ideas into game."
I mean I wish you good luck all the same, but without something worthwhile to show, you're unlikely  to attract any serious help and attention.


----------



## migles (Jun 24, 2015)

i want to help too!
by being yet another tester!

how does that homebrew server thing will work?
i can guess you can use the fake nintendo servers to help https://github.com/polaris-/dwc_network_server_emulator/wiki

i would recommend you to build it from mario kart ds...
making it from scratch seems too big to happen...


----------



## Yeniaul (Jun 27, 2015)

migles said:


> i want t
> o help too!
> by being yet another tester!
> 
> ...


OK, you guys can stop asking to be a tester, anyone can test. 

Also, HOW DID YOU KNOW MY PLAN?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
stalker...


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 27, 2015)

This reminds me of someones idea for Garry's Mod on DS. A lot of good ideas for a more powerful console. I don't think the DS could handle the crazy shit of Mario Kart 8 (you know, the gravity and what not), and if you were to do anything with this idea, I'd suggest make this project a Mario Kart 7 mod. If you get a test version out though, I'd love to test it!


----------



## rewrewrew123 (Jun 27, 2015)

I could help you by tester and I will try to modify something!
That is an awesome idea but I think you should work on offline parts now.
Later if possible you can implement the online parts.

Yeah I think is better to downgrade mk7 instead of 8


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jun 27, 2015)

The DS couldn't run MK8 unless you made the graphics terrible and made the tracks made out of less polygons.

Start with MKDS. It would he easier than starting from the start.

EDIT: I also have my money on this never happening, if you have little to no knowledge of DS development. But some people learn quick with the appropriate tools and stuff. Good luck!


----------



## Yeniaul (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm actually sitting here compiling _*17.748 GB into an .nds file*_ and it'll take about *13 hours *and *I'll be the only one to test it*, since_* it's got a chance of crashing*_. I basically removed 3d, lowered resolutions, added compatibility with just arm5&7 (_*no 9*_) and tweaked some assets for better compatibility, all with a 17MB multi-file addition for my Python DS-Injector and injection source code.

Aren't Python injectors and homebrew carts great?


----------



## Coto (Jun 27, 2015)

Yeniaul said:


> I'm actually sitting here compiling _*17.748 GB into an .nds file*_ and it'll take about *13 hours *and *I'll be the only one to test it*, since_* it's got a chance of crashing*_. I basically removed 3d, lowered resolutions, added compatibility with just arm5&7 .



I stopped reading there


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 27, 2015)

Yeniaul said:


> I'm actually sitting here compiling _*17.748 GB into an .nds file*_ and it'll take about *13 hours *and *I'll be the only one to test it*, since_* it's got a chance of crashing*_. I basically removed 3d, lowered resolutions, added compatibility with just arm5&7 (_*no 9*_) and tweaked some assets for better compatibility, all with a 17MB multi-file addition for my Python DS-Injector and injection source code.
> 
> Aren't Python injectors and homebrew carts great?


Best. Reply. Ever.

My mind blowned.

You sir just won the award of the most genuis post ever.


----------



## migles (Jun 27, 2015)

Yeniaul said:


> I'm actually sitting here compiling _*17.748 GB into an .nds file*_ and it'll take about *13 hours *and *I'll be the only one to test it*, since_* it's got a chance of crashing*_. I basically removed 3d, lowered resolutions, added compatibility with just arm5&7 (_*no 9*_) and tweaked some assets for better compatibility, all with a 17MB multi-file addition for my Python DS-Injector and injection source code.
> 
> Aren't Python injectors and homebrew carts great?





TheGrayShow1467 said:


> This reminds me of someones idea for Garry's Mod on DS. A lot of good ideas for a more powerful console. I don't think the DS could handle the crazy shit of Mario Kart 8 (you know, the gravity and what not), and if you were to do anything with this idea, I'd suggest make this project a Mario Kart 7 mod. If you get a test version out though, I'd love to test it!







DarkFlare69 said:


> The DS couldn't run MK8 unless you made the graphics terrible and made the tracks made out of less polygons.
> 
> Start with MKDS. It would he easier than starting from the start.
> 
> EDIT: I also have my money on this never happening, if you have little to no knowledge of DS development. But some people learn quick with the appropriate tools and stuff. Good luck!


what are you guys talking about, the DS can take advantage of multi screen core, it has dual gpu,
the wii u is only single core gpu because it has only one screen, the screen for gamepad is not a real screen, its just vWII processor working to display that small picture
the DS has 2 real screens, needs much more processor

the nintendo DS (dual screen) can use nitro (because of codename) when the game turns the nitro on, therefore making super fast for games that use nitro

besides, heres what wikipedia says


> One 67.028 MHz ARM946E-S[2] and one 33.514 MHz ARM7TDMI



that means DS processor is 67,028 GHz and it has a much more powerfull gba processor running at 33 GHz
(this is not wrong, since i am european and wikipedia doesn't switch the dots for commas)

with a gba cart. if you have ez iv with the new firmware you can put a micro sd card of 32GB making it super fast access 32gb ram memory. look at the ds browser, it doesn't run without the extra ram!

see the ds is so much more powerfull, and with a dstwo it can be super more powerfull, with his processor can do my homework while i play GTA V for DS


----------



## DJPlayer (Jun 27, 2015)

haha, this will never work


----------



## nxwing (Jun 27, 2015)

migles said:


> besides, heres what wikipedia says
> 
> 
> that means DS processor is *67,028 GHz* and it has a much more powerfull gba processor running at GHz
> (this is not wrong, since i am european and wikipedia doesn't switch the dots for commas)


It's actually *67.028 MHz with a 4MB RAM.


Spoiler: Proof









*


----------



## migles (Jun 27, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> It's actually *67.028 MHz with a 4MB RAM.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Proof
> ...


yes that means 67GHz

ok, since you didnt get my reference/what i mean:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decimal_mark#Digit_grouping

"The convention for digit group separators varies but usually seeks to distinguish the delimiter from the decimal mark. Typically, English-speaking countries employ commas as the delimiter—10,000—and *other European countries employ periods* or spaces: *10.000* or 10 000"

so, i win logic! lelelelel


----------



## nxwing (Jun 27, 2015)

migles said:


> yes that means 67GHz
> 
> ok, since you didnt get my reference/what i mean:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decimal_mark#Digit_grouping
> ...


I hope you're being sarcastic. Can you give me a link to the DS Wikipedia entry page you are using?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 27, 2015)

Why isn't this in EOF?


----------



## migles (Jun 27, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> I hope you're being sarcastic. Can you give me a link to the DS Wikipedia entry page you are using?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_DS

come on arno, this thread turned into EOF... there was some signs but it is clear when dude said hes compiling 17gb...
of course i was being sarcastic\playing around.
in my country we use the comma for decimal, and the dot is for the thousand mark, a brain impaired person will read it as 67 thousand 28 megahertz
now you understand?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 27, 2015)

Are you saying you want to turn a Wii U game into an NDS game?


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jun 27, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> Are you saying you want to turn a Wii U game into an NDS game?


Thats exactly what he's saying. Why not, because the DS is so powerful and can run game ROMs of 17GB?
Obv im being sarcastic.

But really. The DS has 4MB of RAM, and the game is 17GB. It just won't work.

Xbox One emulator on the NES, anyone? We can lower the screen resolution and it'll work great!


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 27, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Xbox One emulator on the NES, anyone? We can lower the screen resolution and it'll work great!


*WHO TOLD YOU ABOUT NESONE?*

Was it @Foxi4?  I'll kill that SOB, I told him about my project in confidence!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 27, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> *WHO TOLD YOU ABOUT NESONE?*
> 
> Was it @Foxi4?  I'll kill that SOB, I told him about my project in confidence!


I thought you meant the PS4 emulator for the Game Boy, my bad. Boy Station, wasn't it?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 27, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I thought you meant the PS4 emulator for the Game Boy, my bad. Boy Station, wasn't it?


I abandoned that.  Not enough interest in the PS4. 

Currently, NESONE is 5 billion lines of BASIC.


----------



## migles (Jun 27, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Thats exactly what he's saying. Why not, because the DS is so powerful and can run game ROMs of 17GB?
> Obv im being sarcastic.
> 
> But really. The DS has 4MB of RAM, and the game is 17GB. It just won't work.



well, there is nothing that says you can't have a 17gb game on a ds... you can have a flashcart holding 32gb of data (you could even have more if ds cards supported sdxc)..
but i understand you mean, 4mb is really nothing... but even if you had 20 gb of ram (and the processor supported it) it wouldn't still do the miracle...

/enough thread


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jun 27, 2015)

migles said:


> well, there is nothing that says you can't have a 17gb game on a ds... you can have a flashcart holding 32gb of data (you could even have more if ds cards supported sdxc)..
> but i understand you mean, 4mb is really nothing... but even if you had 20 gb of ram (and the processor supported it) it wouldn't still do the miracle...
> 
> /enough thread


Yeah, but Nintendo, professional developers, haven't made a DA game bigger than 512MB. So some random guy on a forum who has no programming knowledge can't make a 17GB game


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 27, 2015)

migles said:


> well, there is nothing that says you can't have a 17gb game on a ds... you can have a flashcart holding 32gb of data (you could even have more if ds cards supported sdxc)..
> but i understand you mean, 4mb is really nothing... but even if you had 20 gb of ram (and the processor supported it) it wouldn't still do the miracle...
> 
> /enough thread


It's indicative of files way larger than 4MB.  While whole files don't necessarily have to be loaded into the RAM to be read or edited, it's easier and faster to do so.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 27, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> It's indicative of files way larger than 4MB.  While files don't necessarily have to be loaded into the RAM to be read or edited, it's easier and faster to do so.


To read a file, you have to put it in RAM, be it fully or in chunks - the CPU has no direct access to storage.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 27, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> To read a file, you have to put it in RAM, be it fully or in chunks - the CPU has no direct access to storage.


I meant the whole thing.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 27, 2015)

Shouldn't this be moved the EOF?


----------



## Yeniaul (Jun 27, 2015)

Guys, I'm using several *hundred* files, _*all decompressed*_. _*A ds rom is basically a zip file*_, but *the files inside are also compressed*, drastically reducing space needed. And also, I'm just removing files, and injecting custom code with a Python wrapper.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 27, 2015)

Yeniaul said:


> Guys, I'm using several *hundred* files, _*all decompressed*_. _*A ds rom is basically a zip file*_, but *the files inside are also compressed*, drastically reducing space needed. And also, I'm just removing files, and injecting custom code with a Python wrapper.


yeah I knew you were foing it.


----------



## Yeniaul (Jun 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> yeah I knew you were foing it.


Ummm... 
say that again without slurring?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 27, 2015)

Yeniaul said:


> Ummm...
> say that again without slurring?


I knew you were doing it. Also, you may want to use 7z lzz encoding with aes encryption for better compatibility and lower filesize.


----------



## Yeniaul (Jun 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I knew you were doing it. Also, you may want to use 7z lzz encoding with aes encryption for better compatibility and lower filesize.


Good idea, but it's slower, and I need fast speeds. Maybe if they can make it faster.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 27, 2015)

Yeniaul said:


> Guys, I'm using several *hundred* files, _*all decompressed*_. _*A ds rom is basically a zip file*_, but *the files inside are also compressed*, drastically reducing space needed. And also, I'm just removing files, and injecting custom code with a Python wrapper.


Will you be done Soon™?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 27, 2015)

Yeniaul said:


> Good idea, but it's slower, and I need fast speeds. Maybe if they can make it faster.


try the option "fast compression"


----------



## Yeniaul (Jun 27, 2015)

It tested all right, but it won't save, and some tracks crash immediately. It'll need some tweaks and strain testing before I release a public beta.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 27, 2015)

Yeniaul said:


> It tested all right, but it won't save, and some tracks crash immediately. It'll need some tweaks and strain testing before I release a public beta.


will you upload a video for grewing hype? also will the patch be a ips file?


----------



## Yeniaul (Jun 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> try the option "fast compression"


I'll probably make my own algorithm, a basic but fast one. Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 27, 2015)

due to high file size. you probably want to use bankswitching rom for better space optimisation.


----------



## Yeniaul (Jun 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> will you upload a video for grewing hype? also will the patch be a ips file?


I think I'll make a few different versions of IPS and built ones, so you can build it if you want or just download and go.
As for a video... meh... It's unclean and not really an "alpha" yet, more of a bad modding job.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> due to high file size. you probably want to use bankswitching rom for better space optimisation.


Already taken care of.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 27, 2015)

Maybe the patch will walk on my r4?
I know it has some issues with pokemon heartgold.


----------



## Yeniaul (Jun 27, 2015)

I've got finals soon, so I doubt i'll get much more work done than I already have. I'll probably make a form for suggestions, but I need to study for my degree.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> Maybe the patch will walk on my r4?
> I know it has some issues with pokemon heartgold.


I have my OFFICIAL r4i Gold pro from the link in my signature, and it runs absolutely EVERYTHING flawlessly!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 27, 2015)

Yeniaul said:


> I have my OFFICIAL r4i Gold pro from the link in my signature, and it runs absolutely EVERYTHING flawlessly!


There is no offical R4 or R4i anymore :^)


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 27, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> There is no offical R4 or R4i anymore :^)


BUT THE PATCH WALKS!


----------



## Yeniaul (Jun 27, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> There is no offical R4 or R4i anymore :^)


Meh, close enough.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 27, 2015)

Yeniaul said:


> Meh, close enough.


Your card is a clone of a clone. It is a clone of a R4i SDHC (r4i-sdhc.com) which is a clone of a DSTT.


----------



## Yeniaul (Jun 27, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Your card is a clone of a clone. It is a clone of a R4i SDHC (r4i-sdhc.com) which is a clone of a DSTT.


...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
Shut up. XD jk


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 27, 2015)

Yeniaul said:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...


It doesn't really matter. As long as it works and you like it.


----------



## EmceeKerser (Jun 29, 2015)

So is it done yet?

Can you port over Crysis next please?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 30, 2015)

This is great, next I want... GTA 5. But crysis, already recommended by EmcerKerser is good, too.


----------



## orangy57 (Aug 17, 2015)

You know how MKDS's Rainbow Road has a loop and corkscrew? Try to implement those for anti-gravity (just as a terrible placeholder) and try to bring up the physics from there.


----------



## Dann Woolf (Aug 20, 2015)

Let me guess, can't afford a WiiU?


----------



## orangy57 (Aug 23, 2015)

Dann Woolf said:


> Let me guess, can't afford a WiiU?


Me? I already have a Wii U and Mario Kart 8. I just wanted to see if someone could actually pull this off.


----------



## Wolfgange (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeniaul said:


> Guys, I'm using several *hundred* files, _*all decompressed*_. _*A ds rom is basically a zip file*_, but *the files inside are also compressed*, drastically reducing space needed. And also, I'm just removing files, and injecting custom code with a Python wrapper.


This should really be moved here to prevent newcomers from believing this. Don't get me wrong, this is an entertaining thread, it's just in the wrong section.


----------



## Yeniaul (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeah, this isn't working. I have a broken top screen, and my dsi is already being held together with glue. I'm gonna have to kill this project. I WON'T be releasing source. I will NOT allow anyone to work on it either.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Yeniaul said:


> Yeah, this isn't working. I have a broken top screen, and my dsi is already being held together with glue. I'm gonna have to kill this project. I WON'T be releasing source. I will NOT allow anyone to work on it either.


Also, I can't use an emulator, because if it doesn't work on real hardware, it's useless.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeniaul said:


> Yeah, this isn't working. I have a broken top screen, and my dsi is already being held together with glue. I'm gonna have to kill this project. I WON'T be releasing source. I will NOT allow anyone to work on it either.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Why won't you release the source?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 23, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> Why won't you release the source?


Because this "project" is a fucking joke.


----------



## EmceeKerser (Aug 24, 2015)

Yeniaul said:


> Yeah, this isn't working. I have a broken top screen, and my dsi is already being held together with glue. I'm gonna have to kill this project. I WON'T be releasing source. I will NOT allow anyone to work on it either.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


You mean its not gonna get done?! What a shocker

Also youre fucking kidding yourself if you think anyone here believes you have source.

Also not sure how the condition of your DSi changes the possibility of this project. Was the DSi broken before you started the project and it was never an issue until you realised this was a stupid idea, or did you smash it so you would have an excuse not to do this.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 24, 2015)

Its like saying, wow GTA CW on the DS... GTA 5 can come too if we develop it. 

Vinny is love. Vinny is life. Also, remember kids; sign up for Know Your Temps on the link on my previous status, or by referring to my signature!


----------



## Jwiz33 (Aug 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Its like saying, wow GTA CW on the DS... GTA 5 can come too if we develop it.


So like, Super Mario Bros. on the NES, New Super Mario Bros. U can come too if we develop it.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Its like saying, wow GTA CW on the DS... GTA 5 can come too if we develop it.
> 
> Vinny is love. Vinny is life. Also, remember kids; sign up for Know Your Temps on the link on my previous status, or by referring to my signature!







Problem?


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 25, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


>


Ok, OP, enough is enough. This is getting moved to the appropriate section, mostly because I don't want to have to warn jwiz33 for the (perfect) image only post


----------



## teampleb (Aug 26, 2015)

If this ever happens you should make a 3DS version too.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Sep 7, 2015)

teampleb said:


> If this ever happens you should make a 3DS version too.


Ds flashcard, I recommend the GBAtemp4i


----------

